
A game of tag that’s been going for 20+ years - gscott
https://kottke.org/18/03/a-game-of-tag-thats-been-going-for-20-years
======
scott_s
Kinda reminds of the game of "football" played in 17776:
[https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football](https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football)

~~~
Cofike
That page loads and the text all grows until it fills the whole screen and
freezes the tab. Whats that about?

~~~
wutbrodo
It shouldn't be freezing the tab: the words expand until the screen is black
and then some interactive media comes up.

------
cfadvan
_Now we are grown men, we don’t run like Usain Bolt, so subterfuge and
collusion have become our weapons. Eleven months of the year are spent
planning. Collaborating with a friend is where the fun is — we can spend hours
discussing approaches._

I love that, and unrelated to tag it brings to mind my experience or
multiplayer games. When I was a a late teen I was terrifyingly good at
shooters, my reflexes were very quick and I got into a some that was hard to
beat. As I got older that reflexive edge, while not gone, isn’t a match for
today’s teens. What I have however is a kind sense of game flow, likely
patterns of behavior, and how maps work. I’ve become old and sneakh and mean
in other words. Where I sort of brute-forced wins before, now I finesse them.

Getting older isn’t all fun, but the ability to be conniving with more
experience is a real pleasure. Strategy takes the place of force, and it can
often be more effective.

~~~
nicholasjon
As the saying goes, "old age and treachery will always overcome youth and
skill." (I tried to find a citation, but the googles were less than helpful.)

~~~
wxuan
duckduckgo the way to flow?
[https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/david_mamet_478663](https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/david_mamet_478663)

David Mamet's your person.

------
matthberg
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/apr/20/played-...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/apr/20/played-
tag-23-years-experience) is an article by one of the actual players detailing
some of the workings of the game.

~~~
craftyguy
That is literally the same article posted by OP (though the end here has a
couple extra paragraphs).

------
repiret
Reminds me of the “football” games in 17776
[https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football](https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football)

~~~
an_ko
Is it just me, or does the font-size of the main body of the article enlarge
automatically, quickly, and slightly terrifyingly, until the screen is some
very long story on a black background seemingly completely unrelated to
football? I may be missing the point.

Edit: OK, I scrolled far, and further. Oh wow.

~~~
letslightafire
Yeah, I thought he mistyped something and was trying to put 1776.

Sidenote: This website design is pretty good at conveying uneasiness.

Edit: Alright, this is a great story.

------
dang
The WSJ article about this was discussed in 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5165809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5165809).

olalonde gets a point for predicting the movie.

~~~
ec109685
In that same thread, _this_ was mentioned:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5173655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5173655)

What was that game?

~~~
jamiek88
Here I am 26 hours later and I've JUST finished that.

If anyone likes sci-fi they will enjoy this - don't let the football bit put
you off if you aren't into sports.

THIS is what the web is for. Unique stuff designed for and in the medium.
Fantastic.

------
sjclemmy
Similar scenario that me and my family had with some of our friends and their
children. The parents of my friends had bought an annoying toy for the
children of my friends - a duck that sang an annoying tune. At a New Year’s
Eve party at their house our friend gave the duck to one of our children. I
promptly hid it behind the TV. A few months later they found it. As they are
friends we only see once or twice a year, there followed a few years of hiding
it with each other when we got together for holidays etc. For example I hid it
in their car one camping trip, they left it on our doorstep after they had
visited one time.

~~~
rimliu
This reminds me of the short story "The Monkey" by S. King. They had less fun
in that story though.

------
tptacek
Unfortunately, it looks like they really Hollywooded the shit out of the
story.

~~~
stupidcar
Good cast though. Perhaps it's just the trailer that's cut to make it look
like formulaic crap.

~~~
conanbatt
Can you really expect more than a formulaic move with a premise like this.

------
6nf
I just lost the game

~~~
justintoon
Ha, I was telling my wife about this article and read her this comment,
knowing that she would get it. Right on cue, she replied, “ugh, me too.”

------
Mister_X
Not a game of "tag", but I told a stupid joke to a friend on a family vacation
and variations of it have been going back and forth between us regularly for
49 years now.

It's actually in poor taste these days, so I won't post it, but we were 14
years old and thought it funny as can be!

------
HillaryClinton
I saw the trailer for the movie before A Quiet Place. It looks well produced
but still garbage.

~~~
starpilot
I just despise the genre of white collar/white people culture quirkiness. So
bland and confusing.

Quiet Place was okay but basically a dinosaur movie in a big field.

